# Need opinions on a 19 Cape Horn



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I have found a Cape Horn that seems like a good deal to me, but Id like y'alls opinions.
Here are the details:
1994 Cape Horn 19 Hull
2004 Merc 150 Saltwater series 2 stroke carbed motor
2008 Tandem axel aluminum trailer
Garmin 440
Humminbird 598 HD DI fishfinder
VHF
Cd Player w/ speakers
I have only seen a few pictures, but the guy is supposed to get me more this weekend. Everything looks to be in good condition except for a few minor cosmetic things. According to the owner it needs a new t-top canvas and the stickers and the on the motor are peeling. 

Now I need some of the Cape experts to help me with what I need to look for when if and when I get to inspect this boat. 

Does this boat have any wood in it? Is it something I need to watch out for? 

Are there any specific problem areas that would deter someone from buy one of these boats?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Cape horn is a no wood construction!! Just check for regular wear items and stress cracks in gelcoat or fiberglass.... CH makes an awesome boat!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Cape Horns are solid boats. I would pay more attention to inspecting a used motor...


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Check to see if the fuel cell has been replaced with a poly one or if it is still has the original aluminum one.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> Check to see if the fuel cell has been replaced with a poly one or if it is still has the original aluminum one.


Original tank, the current owner says he had it vacuum tested in the spring and everything checked out


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

would $9k be a good deal?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You will probably see some cracks in the floor next to the sides and in the splashwell. More than likely it will only be the gelcoat. It is only cosmetic. Nothing to be concerned about. Just about all of them that you see that are this old will have them but structural cracking are problems that CapeHorn's do not have. If you see the gelcoat cracks around the transom and you have any doubt, Trim the motor up and get some one to pull and bounce on it a little while you watch the crack's. Your not going to find a problem in the transom of these boats unless it has been wrecked.


They do have a piece of wood in them but it is not in the hull or floor. The raised bow platform(the deck of it) is made from wood but it is glassed in and treated. It will not be rotten. There is no other wood in the boat.


These boats are built like tanks and last forever. The motor might be another story though. I can't help you on that part.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Solid boat. I'd worry about the fuel tank (there was a factory fix at some point, or at least there was on mine), wiring, and the motor etc., not the hull.

No wood, lifetime transom warranty. You could drop that hull out of a plane, let it hit the pavement, then put it on the water. 

People say they are "wet" boats, but, well, you are in a boat. I have no problems with mine or getting wet occasionally.

The hull and boat in general are very heavy, but can handle anything the water dishes out.

Locally made and has a cult following in this part of Florida. Shoot me a pm if you need any other help or advice. Like others have said, they are rock solid boats. Peace.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

rcmay said:


> would $9k be a good deal?


Start at 6500 and work your way up. Don't be scared.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

if the tank were to fail, how hard or expensive is the repair?


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Heres a picture


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

rcmay said:


> if the tank were to fail, how hard or expensive is the repair?


Cannot answer that. Mine was done by the factory for free before I bought the boat.

Other things to look at: condition of the t-top, live well, bilge pump, lights.

Good looking boat in the pic. Also, check out the trailer carefully. It's a good thing that it is a dual axle trailer.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

the current owner says the t-top has been previously re welded, he says the welds are the pretties, but they are strong. I work at a fabrication shop of sorts, and one of my fellow employees has a family member that owns a t-top shop, so if anything needs rewelding, I have the guy to do it.

The pumps for the bilge and livewell are supposedly in working order. Lights I am unsure about. I do realize it is a used boat, and there may be a few things I have to repair. I just want to make sure that the motor and the hull are good and neither will be anything major.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Take a look where the ttop mounts to the floor as well, make sure all the screws are still solid in the backing plates and there should not be any wiggle to them.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:

Looks good right size for the gulf on good days.

Not a bad price, you will probably end up at 8K or 8.5...

Good Luck, see you outside the pass......


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

rcmay said:


> the current owner says the t-top has been previously re welded, he says the welds are the pretties, but they are strong. I work at a fabrication shop of sorts, and one of my fellow employees has a family member that owns a t-top shop, so if anything needs rewelding, I have the guy to do it.
> 
> The pumps for the bilge and livewell are supposedly in working order. Lights I am unsure about. I do realize it is a used boat, and there may be a few things I have to repair. I just want to make sure that the motor and the hull are good and neither will be anything major.


'Tis true. It's just a pain in the ass when you have to start shelling out money for that stuff after you haven't really used the boat at all. Plus, it takes time and energy to repair all of that. If something isn't working, you can use that as leverage to get the price lowered. Best of luck. Like I said, great solid hull. Great boat for the money.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

In 1995 they still used wood in construction. Boat builders like wood and it is a good material for boats. Public perception has forced a lot of builders into going to no wood. The original fuel tank is Aluminum and foamed in. May last another trip or 20 more years. It is tough to say. It isn't trivial to replace the tank because you have to de rig everything that goes through the rigging tube, cut the deck up, get the old tank out, strap a poly tank in, and re reig everything.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> In 1995 they still used wood in construction. Boat builders like wood and it is a good material for boats. Public perception has forced a lot of builders into going to no wood. The original fuel tank is Aluminum and foamed in. May last another trip or 20 more years. It is tough to say. It isn't trivial to replace the tank because you have to de rig everything that goes through the rigging tube, cut the deck up, get the old tank out, strap a poly tank in, and re reig everything.




So should I buy or not? Is there any way to tell if the tanks is good?
Where is the tank located?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

The tank is right on the center line of the boat between the console and the bait well (running under the leaning post). There should be a 8 inch or so round plate that you can pull up and look in there and see the sending unit and a part of the top of the tank. Should be 80 gallons which is plenty for that boat.

They can be pressure tested but I have personally never seen it done professionally. It is more or a leakdown type test where the tank is pressurized to 1 or 2 psi and left to sit. I have done this in a homemade ******* way before by blocking the vent, fill, and pickup hoses and blowing into one of the hose with repeated breaths (Google says someone in good health can make 2psi with their lungs). After I had it as blown up as much as I could I blocked the hose and let it sit. After a while I unblocked the hose and air rushed out so I knew it was OK and airtight / fuel tight.

Buying is up to you. You could spend 9k and get a whole lot less boat. I know that. I don't know what 9k means to you. It doesn't seem like that much money to have a whole lot of fun on a boat. For me the negatives on that particular boat are 1. The motor. Mercs aren't my thing. It is enough engine for the boat though. 2. The trailer. I am in the minority here but I would rather have a single axle just for the sake of having one less set of springs and bearings to have to replace.

The positives for me are: 1. It is a cape horn. Damn near indestructible boat. 2. It looks good from the picture.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> The tank is right on the center line of the boat between the console and the bait well (running under the leaning post). There should be a 8 inch or so round plate that you can pull up and look in there and see the sending unit and a part of the top of the tank. Should be 80 gallons which is plenty for that boat.
> 
> They can be pressure tested but I have personally never seen it done professionally. It is more or a leakdown type test where the tank is pressurized to 1 or 2 psi and left to sit. I have done this in a homemade ******* way before by blocking the vent, fill, and pickup hoses and blowing into one of the hose with repeated breaths (Google says someone in good health can make 2psi with their lungs). After I had it as blown up as much as I could I blocked the hose and let it sit. After a while I unblocked the hose and air rushed out so I knew it was OK and airtight / fuel tight.
> 
> ...


Excellent response. Good point about the trailer, too.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Merc's aren't my thing either, but I've been told that motor is one of the best mercurys to own. I like the trailer, I live an hour from Dauphin Island, having the tandem axle trailer will make it tow a lot better. 
I think I am going to make the guy an offer of $8k and see where that gets me!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

rcmay said:


> Merc's aren't my thing either, but I've been told that motor is one of the best mercurys to own. I like the trailer, I live an hour from Dauphin Island, having the tandem axle trailer will make it tow a lot better.
> I think I am going to make the guy an offer of $8k and see where that gets me!


Let everybody know how it turns out. Like everybody said, you aren't really going to have any issues with the hull. 

150, btw, is enough for that boat. Mine has a 150. You aren't going to win any drag races, but you can cruise along just fine.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Let everybody know how it turns out. Like everybody said, you aren't really going to have any issues with the hull.
> 
> 150, btw, is enough for that boat. Mine has a 150. You aren't going to win any drag races, but you can cruise along just fine.


What year and model are your boat?


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a 1994 with a 1994 150hp and it does fine.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd rather have wood in my boat anyday. Only when done correctly. As far as the motor goes. Check it out VERY GOOD. IT's an AKA Opti-POP. Pop refers to the powerhead.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

bayougrande said:


> I'd rather have wood in my boat anyday. Only when done correctly. As far as the motor goes. Check it out VERY GOOD. IT's an AKA Opti-POP. Pop refers to the powerhead.


 
Its actually not an optimax, its a carb'ed motor that the current owner had the vro pump removed and is now run as a pre mix motor. I currently own a 90 2 stroke yamaha that is premix, and Im ok with it. Less parts to break!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Check the outboard out. Do a compression test. Should be around 120psi but what you want to look for is that all your compression numbers are within 10% of the highest and lowest. Pull the oil drain screw and rub your fingers together in the oil coming out. A little grit is ok, alot of grit and big pieces means the lower may be about to die. Check tilt tube, steering tube, steering arm and trim/tilt for major rust. Mercury is a fine engine, it may not be quiet like a 4 stroke. But it is one of the simplest 2 strokes to work on. Is that a 2.5Liter or 3.0Liter engine?


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

rcmay said:


> Its actually not an optimax, its a carb'ed motor that the current owner had the vro pump removed and is now run as a pre mix motor. I currently own a 90 2 stroke yamaha that is premix, and Im ok with it. Less parts to break!


Ya, that's good it's the carb. model. I currently own a 89' merc. that has the factory oil injection system still. Merc.s are great motors in that sense that they are really user friendly. Just gotta a couple bad years in there.


----------

